# 04 Rear bumper fascia



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

So I have noticed mine is loose and know it is not the one that came with my car(bought the car used. But was wondering if anyone knows where to find others I haven't really seen much but mine does have exhaust out on both sides instead of dual on just one and going to try to take pictures of it to see what I can do to get it to fit better.


----------



## GTO-m (Apr 1, 2010)

Be careful...I've heard of them completely falling off.

If you have to replace it, there's a HOT Carbon Fiber one available. The company is called Maverick Man or something...looks sharp.


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

I need to see pics but, it sounds like you have a 05/06 rear bumper. 04s only have the single side exit, unless someone did the DIY from PFYC.com.

Maverick Man does have a nice Carbon fiber insert for the 05/06 bumper, if that's what you have. 


Sent from my mind using telekinesis.


----------

